
Crowd at Prague Rally Says Czech Democracy Is at Risk - adamnemecek
https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2019/06/23/world/europe/ap-eu-czech-protest.html
======
BossingAround
This is an insanely sad state of affairs. Annette Schavan, a German
politician, steps down after her PhD is retrospectively revoked due to
plagiarism. Babis is literally investigated for fraud and yet he continues in
his function... Two countries so close yet so much difference between them...

From a BBC article [1]: "A day after police advised that the state prosecutor
file charges against him, the minister of justice was changed."

[1] [https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-48737467](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-48737467)

